

Linux Kernel Memory Leakage Issue - catcalls
http://litaos.com/litaos_wordpress/?p=165

======
bediger
I'm going to have to say "pics or it didn't happen".

Post the simplest code that causes the problem, so we can all try it, verify
it, and maybe propose a fix. Because right now, this sounds a lot like some
program that actually does _not_ free all the memory it allocates, i.e. the
program leaks.

